# Problems with new router PK5001z dropping packets



## Bio Shock

Hello, first post here. hoping you guys can give me a little insight into a problem ive been having with my new router.

last week i contacted century link to come out and figure why opening utorrent and starting a download completely cut out all other internet traffic. http. ftp, email protocols, everything. but the torrents themselves would download. otherwise i would get 'looking up server.com' and eventually time out....i set max connections to 1 to ensure the old modem wasnt being overloaded with data, didnt help.........this is all just a little history leading to my new problem

the technician rewired the outside and inside lines, still couldnt figure out the problem. i suggested trying a new modem....at the time i had some el cheapo standard modem centurylink gave me, wired through a separate router for my home network. the modem he tried was the same modem i had, which still produced the same issue......i suggested a different model of modem and he had one of the PK5001z models in his van and surprisingly, that cured all issues immediately.

ok now my problem is, packet loss. about 15%, the router config page shows the log of packets and i can sit there watching the errors on loss tick away ..........

this causes constant disconnects from servers that i may be downloading files from (not torrents), online gaming disconnects every 10 minutes or so like clockwork also, making it impossible to do any gaming or download files straight from servers



here is my text log of IPCONFIG /ALL



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Embrace-PC
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : PK5001Z
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PK5001Z
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-26-63-0E
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8d3f:5c80:db72:ddae%13(Preferred)
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.133(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 05, 2012 8:44:26 PM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 06, 2012 8:44:25 PM
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301999137
> DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-FA-45-23-00-24-21-26-63-0F
> 
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 63.162.197.99
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-26-63-0F
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{A6A934C2-F7C8-4A10-B7C9-874F34E49A74}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.PK5001Z:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PK5001Z
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.133%14(Preferred)
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 63.162.197.99
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
> 
> Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:884:189c:bc13:f6a7(Prefe
> rred)
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::884:189c:bc13:f6a7%15(Preferred)
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>



*ive also attached a picture below showing my DSL Statistics under my routers config page showing the errors currently*


really hope you guys can help me out. i would greatly appreciate yor time and effort helping me to sort this out

btw, i have tried manually opening ports, made sure nat options were right, turned off wireless completely since i dont need it. turned off the firewall in the router to ensure no conflicts with that, tried my OLD modem, NO packet loss, but the issue with torrents arise cutting all other internet traffic, also the new router is connected WIRED to my pc's

thanks again guys, looking forward to any responses and/or solutions you guys may have for me


----------



## Bio Shock

bump for help please, centurylink wont do anything


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

What's the Make and Model of your Modem and Router?

Just to verify, with the old modem, everything works fine? Any other computers in your network with a similar issue? 


> tried my OLD modem, NO packet loss,


----------



## Bio Shock

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> What's the Make and Model of your Modem and Router?
> 
> Just to verify, with the old modem, everything works fine? Any other computers in your network with a similar issue?


old modem is an el cheapo run of the mill centurylink EQ660R-F1, had to connect it to a standalone router for my home networking

this was the modem i was talking about in my OP stating it gets over loaded and cuts all internet traffic, even with 1 single connection to any server/ip......this happened with or without the router ran through it.....

to bypass the headache with that modem i just requested an all in one solution from centurylink after they rewired all my lines inside and out, without finding the root of the issue

the new modem/router in one is a Zyxel PK5001z.........and the new issue im having with it is, it cant keep a live connection to servers.....such as playing an online game whether it be through xbox, pc, downloading a file in firefox from a direct server such as microsoft.com for example, or streaming movies on netflix / youtube. 

the internet connection doesnt go out, i just get MASSIVE packet loss and drop the connection to servers, a quick refresh of the page will resume playback on video streams etc, but having to get up and refresh every 10 minutes isnt worth it when trying to watch a 2 hour flick online.......or trying to play in multiplayer games and getting dropped from the server every 10 minutes

if youll notice in the picture i posted, at the bottom under DSL STATISTICS, you can see the number of error packets on the downstream being 103,427 errors out of 2,701,595 packets received......0 errors on the upstream

also note the SNR under DSL POWER right above that........downstream is extremely low, while upstream is where it should be.....

this would lead me to believe the technician that came out and rewired the lines screwed something up on the down line, but since the OLD modem works fine without dropping connections or loosing packets, this would generally rule that out as a possibility, otherwise it would do the same thing if it was indeed, the lines themselves. (you may be asking why i dont just use the old modem with my own router......keep in mind, one single connection in a download client will kill all other internet traffic. ill get stuck at 'looking up server.com' errors constantly, other than that, my xbox cant connect to my computer through windows media center to stream to the bedroom even though it says the network is fine when running tests, headache to say the least)

as of right now, if i want to stream netflix/youtube, or play an online game, i have to hook up my old modem, which kills my network with other computers in the house........so the wife cant do her thing on the laptop or her desktop, or stream shows from the xbox.......if i need my network with other computers connected, i have to use the new zyxel modem/router......huge hassle. 

this is about all the info i can provide, ive tried to give as much as i possibly can to help you guys help me, if at all possible

sorry for the mix up earlier, maybe i couldve worded the OP a little better when talking about the torrents, all that was just back story leading to the problem at hand now.....thats not the issue. its strictly packet loss im concerned with on the new Zyxel all in one modem/router

oh btw, i have tried using different ethernet cables/phone lines/jacks/ etc.........same problem persists no matter what. i drop connections every 10 minutes to direct servers. even went as far as to reinstall my OS (win7 ultimate) and start anew with the new modem incase there were conflicts in the network configuration. still a no go. :banghead:

looking forward to any responses you guys may have. thanks again


----------



## 2xg

Heavy gaming, video streaming, downloading files all utilize heavy bandwidth. Not enough bandwidth subscribed can cause this type of issue that you're experiencing and if others in your home are doing similar things.

Can you please post your speedtest?
It wouldn't hurt to contact your ISP again and have them conduct some tests from their end.

I'll have to retire for tonight, let's hope that others will also chime in. :grin:


----------



## Bio Shock

2xg said:


> Heavy gaming, video streaming, downloading files all utilize heavy bandwidth. Not enough bandwidth subscribed can cause this type of issue that you're experiencing and if others in your home are doing similar things.
> 
> Can you please post your speedtest?
> It wouldn't hurt to contact your ISP again and have them conduct some tests from their end.
> 
> I'll have to retire for tonight, let's hope that others will also chime in. :grin:




down speed is 6mb up is .5mb.....i recently moved about 5 months ago into this new house and had to switch to centurylink from charter. charter doesnt run here so i had no other choice. never had a problem with charter through years of service, even had double the speed for half the cost (12 down / 2 up for $25 as opposed to $45 for half that speed + crappy service) im paying now with century link.......another headache

ill note that when the line tech was here he actually did call the central office and had them raise the speed to 10mb, and even lower it to 1mb to see if it made a difference, it didnt. thats when i suggested a different model of modem as a last resort.......which did solve my first issue, but caused another....that extremely bad packet loss

im off for the night as well.......hopefully someone can help diagnose the issue. ill give century link another call tomorrow and provide any new info i may be given about the issue on their end. night guys


----------



## 2xg

We had to upgrade last year the 10mbits thru Charter and make it 20mbits due to a similar issue that you were having. Of course, we are now paying more. :sigh:
You have a very busy network and your Speedtest reading doesn't look good, sorry to say this.

Please install *NetLimiter*, it's a bandwidth shaper, you'll be able to see what programs/apps are hogging the bandwidth. You may also use this App to limit and assign your bandwidth similar to QoS setting from your router.


----------

